# Analog Regen on Golden Motor HPC series HPC500 HPC700 controllers



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Look at page 11-11, Shows you how to hook a potentiometer on BRAKE to do a 0-100% brake. Note that BRAKE and BRAKE are different.

Page 11-2 says the charging current and voltage are programmable.


----------



## Whitehawk (Apr 12, 2012)

frodus said:


> Look at page 11-11, Shows you how to hook a potentiometer on BRAKE to do a 0-100% brake. Note that BRAKE and BRAKE are different.
> 
> Page 11-2 says the charging current and voltage are programmable.


Thanks for looking through that to help!
11-2 when it says "..Brake is shorted to GND or Brake is 12v.." sounded like a confused explanation of digital to me, with no mention of variable regen. The 11-11 I saw the diagram, but it has 12v signal and 5v max signals shown, but no clearly noted mention of changing settings. It just sounded too fishy, being a Chinese technical manual, no text in this manual like "variable" or "analog" or "0-100%", etc. that would back up the diagram that's all.


----------

